# ZHONGSHAN | Zhongshan Global Financial Tower | 272m | 62 fl | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

https://kknews.cc/house/v3jar9q.html





















Pic by 一渡


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Holy cow, Khale-z0rg be spamming skyscrapers!


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

It's funny how many results "Global Financial Tower" in chinese yields and the traditional characters in the source surprised me as well. But all in all pretty easy to find:






Global Financial Tower, Zhongshan - SkyscraperPage.com


A database of world skyscrapers.




skyscraperpage.com





Also I think the models from the source are worth a share as well:


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it will put zhongshan on the map


----------

